# B&W DM1400 or Infinity Kappa 5.1 series II



## bestcon (Jul 9, 2013)

I have the Kappas and am thinking about a pair of B&W dm1400 someone is selling on graigslist. How does the B& W do against the Kappa 5.1. I plan on using them as bookshelf speakers. Perhaps the B&W's like to be away from the wall and won't work well on a bookshelf. I realize they weigh 42 lbs. each, but my bookshelf can handle the weight. What do you think?


----------



## mdocod (Jul 25, 2013)

TMM designs are often 2.5 way with full BSC. Not sure if that is what B&W did on those but if they did, it would not sound very good against a wall or in a bookshelf.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to HTS, bestcon!

I've owned and have had experience (housemates) with several pairs of B&W speakers. They do not like to be placed near any boundary, and the manual will instruct placement at least 18 inches from a wall or boundary. Also, stands are recommended by B&W over bookshelf placement. If you must place them on a shelf, can you give them a little breathing room? Almost all speakers need this to perform their best, anyway.


----------



## bestcon (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info. It's pretty much what I figured.


----------

